# Important message from cmhardw



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy cubing everyone! That is all. 

Chris


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2009)

Pointless thread by Chris? There must be an underlying message here.
Happy cubing to you too.


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 17, 2009)

Reverse psychology? Sad cubing? Or copying anchorman?


----------



## elimescube (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris, you are one of my cubing idols. I used to send you the noobiest emails. Hopefully you don't remember.


----------



## Shack (Dec 17, 2009)

the message is in the anagram: A Cuber Given Hype Pony
(Happy cubing everyone)

Chris just want a pony for christmas, thats what he is trying to say


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 17, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Chris, you are one of my cubing idols. I used to send you the noobiest emails. Hopefully you don't remember.



Me too . Silicone left white residue on my cube once so I immediately emailed you. Shhh...just pretend I never did that.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 17, 2009)

Same to you and happy holidays!


----------



## r_517 (Dec 17, 2009)

HAPPY CUBING


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

Now THAT is a Super Moderator


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

Shack said:


> the message is in the anagram: A Cuber Given Hype Pony
> (Happy cubing everyone)
> 
> Chris just want a pony for christmas, thats what he is trying to say



Aha! And surely a "hype" pony would be one that can fly, right? And we all know from Stefan what a flying pony means, right?

So this is a secret coded message from Chris telling us he's going to get a world record at his next competition! Very cool!

Ha ha, Chris - I bet you thought we wouldn't figure it out.   


But seriously, Chris, happy cubing to you too!


----------



## Shack (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > the message is in the anagram: A Cuber Given Hype Pony
> ...



or actually it might meen he is going to blindsolve/take over the world


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you and happy cubing to everyone!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate Joey.
Joey is silly.
Joey confuses me.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 17, 2009)

For quite a while I thought you both were the same person xD


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

Pfft, he wishes.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 17, 2009)

lol. I suppose names are a better way of keeping track eh? go copywright the image xD haha


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> I hate Joey.
> Joey is silly.
> Joey confuses me.



Hello.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 17, 2009)

oh man I'm surrounded!


----------



## Toad (Dec 17, 2009)

I love Joey.
Joey is silly.
Joey confuses me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Your message has forever changed my life.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

joey said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Joey.
> ...



Why aren't you on msn?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 17, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



Because he is in bed with me, Joey.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah, he's in bed with me.

Hardwick already has two ponies of the flying variety... in my book. Other people might think they're just normal ponies.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2009)

Just in case you guys didn't know this already, Joey's a slut.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Just in case you guys didn't know this already, Joey's a slut.



NO I AM NOT.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Nah, he's in bed with me.
> 
> Hardwick already has two ponies of the flying variety... in my book. Other people might think they're just normal ponies.



I guess i'm building some magical stables!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, he's in bed with me.
> ...



Since you have so many, any chance of a pony for sale?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Cubing! 
Although, I have to confess I haven't really cubed since MIT, but I'm sure next weekend will fix that


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

Your all wrong, this was an experiment by Chris to see how far-fetched our explanations could get.And he'll use this information to take over the world! Bow down to Chris!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy cubing.


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2009)

Chris is clearly going insane from the lack of sugar products. (FIZZY!!!)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 18, 2009)

happy christmas and happy cubing


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Just in case you guys didn't know this already, Joey's a slut.



Correction: WAS a slut until he saw my beautiful face. Now he is forever devoted to me.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case you guys didn't know this already, Joey's a slut.
> ...



Aawwwww... It's like the plot of a romantic comedy 

@all our theorizers: Actually I just wanted to wish everyone happy cubing  Sorry to spoil the fun  , but I did like the intricate theories, though!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



The man has spoken.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case you guys didn't know this already, Joey's a slut.
> ...



His avatar seems to agree.


----------



## KConny (Dec 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> @all our theorizers: Actually I just wanted to wish everyone happy cubing  Sorry to spoil the fun  , but I did like the intricate theories, though!



This can only mean where getting close to reveal his secret!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 18, 2009)

It's another wickwoll. Nuffsaid.


----------

